# Question for first appointment on 2nd cycle



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi,

I have my first appointment with the nurses and embryologist coming up very soon for my second full IVF. onour first cycle we got 11 eggs.  10 fertilised and on day 3 we had 2 x 8 cel transfered, freezing the remaining 1 x 8 cel and 7 x 6 cel.  The cycle didn't work and a couple of months later we did a FET, but none of the remainig 8 embies survived the thaw  
I am seeing the embryologist this time to talk about AH as I think it may help us as I am 38,  your thoughts on AH and Blasts would be much appreciated
Thank you


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Bratt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my first appointment with the nurses and embryologist coming up very soon for my second full IVF. onour first cycle we got 11 eggs. 10 fertilised and on day 3 we had 2 x 8 cel transfered, freezing the remaining 1 x 8 cel and 7 x 6 cel. The cycle didn't work and a couple of months later we did a FET, but none of the remainig 8 embies survived the thaw
> I am seeing the embryologist this time to talk about AH as I think it may help us as I am 38, your thoughts on AH and Blasts would be much appreciated
> Thank you


Hello,

AH - assisted hatching - to implant an embryo needs to hatch out of its shell. There is an idea that if the shell is thicker then AH - making a small hole in the embryo can help. In theory it sounds great, but in practice a lot of clinics did not see an increase in results when it was carried out on all patients. However, i have seen it work nicely in some cases for some individuals. Ask how much the clinic does AH and whether they think your embryos could benefit from it.

Blastocyst - Stronger embryos - with a greater chance of making a pregnancy - will make it to blastocyst stage by Day 5 or 6. Blastocyst culture is very useful to choose between a group of embryos and therefore pregnancy rates are improved when putting blastocyst-stage embryos back.

The embryologist at your clinic will be able to advise you what can help you most, but there is generally a trend towards blastocyst culture.

Best wishes


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank you for your help, we had a really good chat with our embryologist today, it was so nce to be a bit more informed and kind of know what we are talking about!!


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Bratt said:


> Thank you for your help, we had a really good chat with our embryologist today, it was so nce to be a bit more informed and kind of know what we are talking about!!


Hello,

Glad it went well, best of luck with everything!


----------

